

Full Stack Marketing - austenallred
http://wadefoster.net/post/42802176600/full-stack-marketing

======
orangethirty
_And the startups that are trying to find marketing help tend to get inundated
with “squishy b-school marketing” types rather than marketers that can
traverse the full marketing stack. This lack of full stack marketers likely
explains why most startups are waiting to hire marketing help._

They can only afford to pay the squishy b-school marketing types. Good
marketers are worth thousands of dollars per week of work. A really really
good one with a good work history can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars.

There is not a lack of good marketers. They sure are less good marketers than
good programmers. But the only lack here is in one thing: startups tend to
think that they can underpay a marketer. Listen, there is no way you should
try and hustle someone who knows how much they are worth. You will only get
ignored. Plus you want to hire someone who will call out your obvious product
flaws. Do you really want to underpay the person who will be in charge of
making you money?

They wait to hire a marketer because most startups begin by first creating a
product and then thinking of ways to sell it. I've learned that its simpler
and more profitable to just sell it and then build it.

Also, its marketers who have the power in the startup/marketer relationship. I
can find new clients to work with tomorrow morning, but you cannot find good
marketers to hire. The same power programmers have over business guys is had
over them by marketers.

~~~
WadeF
OP here.

I definitely agree with this. Good Marketers can make money ridiculously fast.
The curious thing to me is why, IMHO, great developers aren't undervalued by
startups, but great marketers are.

~~~
ckluis
Marketer here… developers think they are smarter than marketers.

But, I cry foul on the full stack marketer. Asking for someone that is an
expert at everything you mentioned is like asking for an old C wizard, who
loves LISP, but plays with Python, Go, & still finds time for iOS, Android, &
web development skills. Oh and he happens to be a UI person too…

You can be extremely good at several of those items, but no one person will be
an expert in all of them.

~~~
austenallred
I'll agree with this. Being a "master" at all of the things listed would take
longer than the Internet has existed, but being really good at two or three of
them makes you a LOT of money, and VERY valuable.

~~~
orangethirty
Spot on. Being able to sell things through copy is one of my most powerful
skills.

